# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Year for 2011

## ninja9578

*The Challenge*
This year the theme is hollywood.  A collection of the most memorable movie moments of all time.  I realize most people will not have seen all of them, so if you need clarification, just ask.  I’ll try to describe them as best I can.

*The Rules*
You must each task; each one in its own dream, you can't do more than one in the same dream.

*Additional Information*
*The Wizard of Oz* (1939)
Steal Dorothy’s red slippers.  Tap them three times and see what happens.

Dorothy wears ruby slippers throughout the entire movie, and the Good witch of the East tells her that all she needs to do to get back to Kansas is to tap her heals together three times and repeat “There’s no place like home.”  After which, she wakes in her own bed.



*Gone with the Wind* (1939)
Convince Rhett to take back Scarlett

Rhett is angry with Scarlett and completely given up on her.  She is begging him to stay with her.  Asking him "Where shall I go? What shall I do?"  To which he replies: “Frankly my dear, I don’t give a damn.”  It’s one of the most quoted lines in movie history



*Casablanca* (1942)
Ask Sam to play something for you, see what he plays.

In this scene, Ilsa is in Rick’s bar in Casablanca, Morocco.  Sam is the piano player and an old friend of both of them.  Ilsa asks him to play a song for her, but he pretends not to know what she is talking about because Rick had told him never to play it because Ilsa broke his heart.  She finally convinces him to sing “As Time Goes By,” making Rick come over to yell at him and sees Ilsa for the first time since they broke up in Paris.



*Psycho* (1960)
Save Janet

Janet is in the shower and Norman (the psychopathic killer) attacks her with a large knife.  He is seen only as a shadow in the shower curtain.



*The 300 Spartans* (1962)
Fight in the battle of Thermopoly

The Spartans and a number of various other Greek soldiers force the invading Persians into a bottleneck between impassible mountains and the ocean.  Although the Persians had over a million men and there were only 300 Spartans and about a thousand other greeks, the Spartans held the pass for three days because of their superior weapons and skill.  Historical accounts from both sides show that this battle actually happened.
* You may use the recent remake as you reference if you have never seen the original



*The Godfather* (1972)
Ask the Godfather for something

During his daughter’s wedding, the godfather hears requests for favours.  Johnny asks him for help landing a movie role, because his career is hurting, which is granted and leads to one of most famous scenes where the producer finds the severed horse head in his bed.



*The Exorcist* (1973)
Help perform the exorcism

Father Karras is assisting father Dyer attempt to perform an exorcism on Morgan, who is possessed by a demon.  The demon is amused by the priest’s attempt to rid it from the young girl, taunting them and using Father Karras relationship with his recently dead mother to infuriate him, and she howls and makes the room into a disaster zone.  During this both priests repeat the famous words: "The power of Christ compels you."



*Star Wars* (1977)
Blow up the Death Star

Luke Skywalker flies down a long corridor, with Darth Vader and other imperial troops on his tail.  He shuts off his computer and uses the Force to target a small shaft that is known to be a weakness of the moon-sized space station.  His torpedos go in and they haul ass before the Death Star explodes.



*Jaws* (1975)
Kill the shark

Chief Brody is alone on the sinking Orca as the shark circles him.  During a failed attempt of the shark to kill Brody, he manages to shove a scuba tank into the sharks mouth.  He then climbs to the top of the mast and fires a rifle at the shark, trying to hit the tank.  He finally hits it and the shark explodes from the compressed air.



*Grease* (1978)
Race against “Greased Lightning”

Danny and his friends have build a hotrod named "Greased Lightning" and their rival “gang” the Scorpions challenge him to a race for papers.  They hold the race at some sort of drainage ditch.  The race is to the end of it and back.



*Indiana Jones* (1981)
Open the Ark of the Covanent

Indiana Jones and Marion turn away and don’t look as the Ark is opened and proceeds to fire lightning bolts out of it, like the bible references and kills all of the Nazis, before closing itself



*A Nightmare on Elm Street* (1984)
Destroy Freddy with his own glove

Serial child murderer Freddy Kruger stalks the children of the parents who burned him alive in vigilantly justice in their dreams.  He wears a glove with razor blades on each finger and slaughters them one at a time with it.  Being a dream world, Freddy can manipulate the entire world, making him impossible to hide from.  He allows his victim to run and hide from him for his own amusement.

----------


## PercyLucid

Very cool tasks!!! 

I won't slay my own Hero though (Freddy) I will kill a clone of him  :smiley:   He saved me from so many lucid nightmares when I was a kid... 

There are some very fun tasks out there. Can't wait!  As soon as I complete a special and personal beyond dreaming request from a friend, I will work on these!

----------


## Waterknight

I agree it does seem a little unfair to kill the guy that taught so many people about lucid dreaming.

----------


## AjWasHere

> * You may use the recent remake as you reference if you have never seen the original



_300_ is not a remake of _The 300 Spartans_. It is a movie version of the graphic novel 300 by Frank Miller.
That said, great task of the year. Good choices for the movies all around.

----------


## Snowboy

Cool tasks! Not sure if I will get around to them, but who knows?  ::D:

----------


## dakotahnok

*I'm really excited!!!! Although I haven't watched about 75 percent of them.*

----------


## nina

I might try this.

----------


## zebrah

This year I hope I can do it. Although I think I need to Netflix some movies XD

----------


## Sam1r

SICK (in a good way) tasks ninja!!!!
Really excited to try Godfather,Exorcist,Psycho,and 300...
 -sam

----------


## MrIrony

As soon as I learn how to control those damn dreams I think ill start doing these (allthough I need to watch allmost all of those scenes)

----------


## MrIrony

btw, do I have to do these on my "own", or can I take some DCs to help me?

----------


## dakotahnok

*We Don't have to do them in order do I?*

----------


## zebrah

> We Don't have to do them in order do I?



Not that I know of. I believe this question was asked last year.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I attempted one but failed. 

Here's what happened. Lucid is blue the task attempt is yellow






			
				I normally can't DEILD during the day but I just woke up from a short one were I beat the crap out of sonic. 

I woke up from my nap. I saw the light from behind my eyelids and was recalling my dream (that I don't remember now) and suddenly I started to feel a slight vibration. My dream came up like when activating an app on an iPad or iPhone. 

I'm standing in the middle of a bunch of Christmas trees, there is I giant christmas tree in front of me. I start walking out if the circle of Christmas trees. I wanted to find sonic and race him. 

I walked around a building that had a sign that read "DC mall" I see sonic surrounded by a group of people. His voice is really high pitched and is telling people that he will take any person on a race and beat them. 

I stepped up and said that I could beat him. and then he said that he would give me a 5 second head start. I told him that I lerned my lesson not to do that but agreed to the terms. 

We went to the corner of the road and I heard someone say "ready set go" I ran just normal. I counted to five and saw him blaze past me. 

As soon as he did I went fast. I was going so fast everything started to get blurry. I saw him and then past him. I ran past another group of people an heard "AND THE WINNER IS DAKOTAH" 

I stood and waited for sonic to pass and when he did I tripped him. He slammed on the asphalt causing it to crack. 

Then I wanted to do the TOTY. I walked around and saw Freddy. I ran at him and slammed against him. He went through a brisk wall and was now in a mall like place. He cut my arm but I didn't feel it. 

Everything started to get blurry and I woke up. I failed at a DEILD.
			
		


*

----------


## GMoney

This sounds awesome!  I'll definitely try, but I need to have at least that many lucids in order to do it!   :smiley:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I looked at this too late last year. This year, I'll do it. However, I will need to look up some of these scenes on YouTube. My favorite will be the Battle of Thermopylae. I've never seen either movies, but thanks to my history teacher from last year, I know exactly what happens. I'm so up for it! I'm trying the Battle of Thermopylae first!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hey, for the movie 300, can I use any weapons I want, or do I have to use swords, spears and shields?

----------


## Raven Knight

> *Jaws* (1975)
> Kill the shark
> 
> Chief Brody is alone on the sinking Orca as the shark circles him.  During a failed attempt of the shark to kill Brody, he manages to shove a scuba tank into the sharks mouth.  He then climbs to the top of the mast and fires a rifle at the shark, trying to hit the tank.  He finally hits it and the shark explodes from the compressed air.



Awww... I really don't want to kill the poor shark, after all, the shark was probably just looking for some food after the people had over-fished the surrounding ocean, leaving little or nothing for him to eat!   :tongue2:   Well, if I do kill the shark, I'm resurrecting him!  The challenge doesn't say the shark has to stay dead!  :Shades wink:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Cool Tasks. Please remove my former status for 2010. Aloha.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Cool Tasks. Please remove my former status for 2010. Aloha.



Done  :smiley:

----------


## Soulnote

I haven't seen any. but i'll try anyway, I SWEAR, I WILL GET AT LEAST HALF OF THESE DONE!!!

At around 1/3 or my dreams being lucid now, with me having about 1 dream a day, I'll have around 120 chances to remember and do it

----------


## Baron Samedi

by WakingNomad  on Today at 08:49 AM (The Nomad Chronicles)
I float up out of my car. I look at myself. Why am I sleeping in my car? Fuck it. I have shit to do. Meet Raven on the Moon... and what...? Indiana Jones?... shit...

An army of Templars float down on winged beasts. I ignore them, and create a portal. My fly pods open, and swarms of flies attack their eyeballs, munching on them.

I open a portal to the Moon, and fly through. The Templars follow me through the wormhole. The Wormhole Wyrm battles them. I turn and shoot bolts of red energy at them. I fly out the portal landing on the Moon.

Moon dust kicks up. Raven is standing above me. She helps me up. “I thought we terraformed the Moon.”

“We did, Nomad. This grey moon is the illusion. We put this here to protect The Green Moon. Don’t you remember?”

“No. Yes. What are we supposed to do?”

“Open the Ark of the Covenant.”

“Right. Shit. The FUCKING TEMPLARS FOLLOWED ME.”

Raven and I are just outside the Biodome, which zap-teleports them away from us as they come through the portal. Raven rolls her eyes at the Templars, and makes a portal. We step through.

We are in a large cold cave. It reminds me of the ice cave I would play in with Selene and MoSh in dreams when we were children. I shiver. Raven laughs at me, and tells me it’s a dream.

“I don’t give a shit, it’s cold.” I summon up a big furry jacket.

“Nomad, are you lucid?”

“No. Look up ahead!”

Raven puts her hands on her hips. “Nomad, look at your nose, pinch your hands or something!”

I look past Raven into a large cavern. There are bunch of Nazis and Templars standing in a circular formation around a large golden box. Indiana Jones and the chick in the movie are tied to a stake. The creepy dude is about to open the ark. I put on my cowboy hat, and bust out my chain whip. “Nomad, that’s a lame copy of Indiana Jones.” 

I sing the theme song in her face, and gently push her aside. I shoot my whip around a stalactite, and yank on it. I grab Raven around the waist to swing her with me to the ark, and she pushes my arm off, annoyed. “Nomad, I can fly, thank you very much!”

“Wait! Look! The Ark!”

I swing out over the people, and the creepy guy reaches for the ark. “Screw this!” I teleport in front of him, and push him aside. I reach for the ark.

“Nomad! Wait. We have to do it together.”

“Oh, right.” Raven teleports next to me. The ark hums and glows. I feel excited, but a little afraid... especially when golden snake carvings slither up the ark, then the two of them stare at me, one with ruby eyes, the other with emeralds. “We are DNA! We are the caduceus! We are the Tree of Life! And now, you will die!” 

The snakes strike at me, and I slow time. Raven and I cut their heads off. They die and become flesh. I grab one and bite it. Raven asks me why I did that. “For its power.”

“What does it taste like?”

“Gross raw fish or raw chicken? Yuck.”

“Ok, weirdo. Let’s open this!”

Raven and I grab the lid together, and open the ark. A scream of a thousand souls vibrates my skull, and pierces my brain. The shrieking vibrates the cave itself. Spirits pour out of the ark, flying madly about. The Templars and Nazis melt. Raven and I begin absorbing the souls.

Diverge #1
We become two great bulbous chimeras... strange slimy wraiths.

We are on the Moon somehow.

We laugh and explode. Dark energy goes everywhere like black oil. It’s gross. We go back to original forms, and burn up the dark energy ectoplasm with violet flame. 

Diverge #2
“Nate?” Angel is standing at the entrance to the cave. Raven nods to her, smiling madly as she fills up with the ghosts. “OMIGOD NATE WHAT ARE YOU DOING?”

“I am absorbing these ghosts. It’s okay.”

Angel roars at me, and morphs into Angelwitch. She flies into the sky outside the entrance to the cavern, and summons lightning into her staff. She channels it to us, and puts the ghosts into the ground.

----------


## ninja9578

> _300_ is not a remake of _The 300 Spartans_. It is a movie version of the graphic novel 300 by Frank Miller.
> That said, great task of the year. Good choices for the movies all around.



Oh, well The 300 Spartans was a thousand times better than 300 anyway.

----------


## MadMonkey

I hope I will be able to do atleast some of these this year.

----------


## Hazel

Definitely doing the last one, even if I never get around to doing the others. I've ALWAYS wanted to try on that glove!  ::yeah::

----------


## Warchief2048

I'll try the OZ  and the Psycho for tonight,let you know how it goes,kENY

----------


## mikeac

I just broke my lucid dry spell last night and I'm going to start these tasks today.

----------


## Hukif

Other than killing the shark, it all seems easy, maybe will do it.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Other than killing the shark, it all seems easy, maybe will do it.



Or my plan is to kill the shark in some painless manner, then resurrect the shark and feed him a bunch of those asshole shark hunters who hunt sharks for thrills and rewards. The task doesn't say the shark has to STAY dead!  :mwahaha:

----------


## Burke

Just did the slippers one, and the damn things woke me up! On the third tap i woke up im my bed  :Pissed: 

Dream Journal

----------


## nqwDE

> 300 is not a remake of The 300 Spartans. It is a movie version of the graphic novel 300 by Frank Miller.
> That said, great task of the year. Good choices for the movies all around.



So, it is a movie, based on a book, based on a ancient greek story: O_o

----------


## Recidul

Casablanca done! Task part in blue.

The dream starts with someone explaining something about 'offside-shootings'. I am watching a document, and my view shifts into it. I am now walking with a camera in my hand, filming a man that steals a car. He throws a dog that was in the car off the car, somehow the dog ends up in a big rubbish bin. I go to the bin and film the dog. It looks sadly at my. I start backing up. An old woman appears and helps the dog off the rubbish bin. I walk for a while. A police officer has stopped the car thief. 
 I walk to the car. "You already seem to have several cars so I guess it's okay if I confiscate your car", the officer says to the thief. "Sure, I'll just take my stuff", the thief answers. He takes a packet from the car. The commentator says that theres a gun in the packet. I and the police officer get in the car. I look at the thief. He is curling his fingers like he would be pulling the trigger of the gun. 
 We drive off. The police officer asks if I want to drive (or then I asked if I could drive). Anyway I agree. I am now driving the car (I don't have a driving license), though the wheel is on the right side of the car (like in the UK). I see a police car. "That will lead us to the police station", I say to the police officer and follow the car. It turns to someone's yard. I state that the car doesn't lead us to the police station after all. I drive for a while and almost hit several children. 
 We arrive to an intersection. I push the brake and manage to stop in time. I start turning to right but remember that the police station is to the left. I drive for a while and realize that the police officer doesn't know I don't have a driving license. I realize that it doesn't matter because I'm dreaming. I consider telling the officer that I don't have a license, just to annoy her but then I decide to do the task of the year. I also consider driving around for a while, but decide to do the task now because the dream has already continued for quite a while. 
I teleport off the car, to the bar. I decide that because Casablanca is black and white, the dream should also be. So when people start forming around me, everything is black and white. The teleporting worsened the dream's quality, but luckily I still am in deep sleep. I see Sam and ask him to play something for me. He starts playing a jazz piece I've never heard before. At the same time I see the sheet music in front of me. After he has finished the piece, a woman arrives. Shortly after this the dream ends.

----------


## NoctemConArtist

Damn, these sound like amazing tasks, but because I'm not old enough I haven't watched many of these movies.  :Sad:  I may try the Oz one.

----------


## J.D.

These are *brilliant*.  This'll be a lot of fun to do.  :smiley:  
I went and did a part of the 2010 task this morning, forgetting it was already 2011! I think I'll have to make a new signature too...

----------


## Mayatara

Funny, I just had a dream about Wizard of Oz 2-3 nights ago. It was lucid, but nothing close to the described task, so it won't count - and it was incidental anyway. I'll try again. I've seen all of those movies!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Still no luck.*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Nutsack! I had an LD last night too and didn't try for the task.

----------


## Burke

I'm officially puting all my focus into this. I wan't the satisfaction of doing something very few people actually do  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

> These are *brilliant*.  This'll be a lot of fun to do.  
> I went and did a part of the 2010 task this morning, forgetting it was already 2011! I think I'll have to make a new signature too...



Thanks  :smiley: 




> Casablanca done! Task part in blue.
> 
> The dream starts with someone explaining something about 'offside-shootings'. I am watching a document, and my view shifts into it. I am now walking with a camera in my hand, filming a man that steals a car. He throws a dog that was in the car off the car, somehow the dog ends up in a big rubbish bin. I go to the bin and film the dog. It looks sadly at my. I start backing up. An old woman appears and helps the dog off the rubbish bin. I walk for a while. A police officer has stopped the car thief. 
>  I walk to the car. "You already seem to have several cars so I guess it's okay if I confiscate your car", the officer says to the thief. "Sure, I'll just take my stuff", the thief answers. He takes a packet from the car. The commentator says that theres a gun in the packet. I and the police officer get in the car. I look at the thief. He is curling his fingers like he would be pulling the trigger of the gun. 
>  We drive off. The police officer asks if I want to drive (or then I asked if I could drive). Anyway I agree. I am now driving the car (I don't have a driving license), though the wheel is on the right side of the car (like in the UK). I see a police car. "That will lead us to the police station", I say to the police officer and follow the car. It turns to someone's yard. I state that the car doesn't lead us to the police station after all. I drive for a while and almost hit several children. 
>  We arrive to an intersection. I push the brake and manage to stop in time. I start turning to right but remember that the police station is to the left. I drive for a while and realize that the police officer doesn't know I don't have a driving license. I realize that it doesn't matter because I'm dreaming. I consider telling the officer that I don't have a license, just to annoy her but then I decide to do the task of the year. I also consider driving around for a while, but decide to do the task now because the dream has already continued for quite a while. 
> I teleport off the car, to the bar. I decide that because Casablanca is black and white, the dream should also be. So when people start forming around me, everything is black and white. The teleporting worsened the dream's quality, but luckily I still am in deep sleep. I see Sam and ask him to play something for me. He starts playing a jazz piece I've never heard before. At the same time I see the sheet music in front of me. After he has finished the piece, a woman arrives. Shortly after this the dream ends.



Love it  ::D:

----------


## zebrah

Huh. My little brother is reading about Spartans in school so I'm going to watch The 300 Spartans with him. Hopefully it will inspire me to get the task done. I'm still working on WILDing but I think I'll be able to do the tasks this year.

----------


## Soulnote

> Damn, these sound like amazing tasks, but because I'm not old enough I haven't watched many of these movies.  I may try the Oz one.



Who cares about age, watch them, or don't watch them, just do the tasks and enjoy the movie if you want.

----------


## Burke

I did another one! At this rate I'll have it done by the end of february. Pretty fun, did Indiana Jones this time. Since I had never seen the movie, I found the ark in a pyramid XD Here's the excerpt from my DJ:





> I decided that i had enough with things falling on me, falling on things, and setting off booby traps, and just jumped over to the ark. A pretty fun experience since the ark was like 30 feet away. I pushed the huge top over and peered inside. It was hard to see, but i could make out a rectangular shape. I grabbed it and it was a thick book, about the width of a christian bible. I opened it up and just saw a bunch of nonsense. It was like a mix of all the languages. I saw some fmailiar japanese shaped, some things that looked like arabic, latin, and russian. I waved my hand over it and said out lout, "In english, please!" And so, it changed to english. I can't remember quite what it said (sucks, right?) But it was something like, "Religion is a hoax, the truth is yet to be revealed" or something like that.



Full entry: Dream Journal

----------


## elemental135

Cool tasks. I've only seen a few of these, though. I kinda wish you'd included Titanic, because I love Leonardo DiCaprio!

----------


## ninja9578

> Huh. My little brother is reading about Spartans in school so I'm going to watch The 300 Spartans with him. Hopefully it will inspire me to get the task done. I'm still working on WILDing but I think I'll be able to do the tasks this year.



Nice, it's an awesome movie.

----------


## r2d2651

No Inception task??????

----------


## ninja9578

No, classic movies only.

----------


## r2d2651

Aww, lol it just seemed fitting  :tongue2: 

I may be closer to actually becoming lucid at least once this year... So yeah.. I'll work on this..

----------


## Recidul

^An Inception task could be good for totm, I think.

E: I have a vague memory of a man with a knife from last night, and also about becoming lucid in a bathroom, but I probably didn't get the task (Psycho) done.

----------


## J.D.

Got one!  :smiley: 




> 14.01.2011Killing Freddy Kruger (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I think going to bed so wasted killed any chance of dreams during the night, but when I went back to bed again in early morning they were more vivid than ever.
> 
> I woke up in my friend Hugh's house.  It was a dark, late winter afternoon, and there was loads of melting snow outside.  I went to the window and stretched.  Something felt a bit off, perhaps it was the snow looking like clouds, or the fact that I'd woken up there at all.  I checked my hand just in case.  The hand itself looked solid enough, but on closer inspection it had exactly seven fingers.
> 
> I was surprised to say the least.  I genuinely thought I'd been awake.  My thoughts were as clear as they ever are when I'm awake, and the dream itself was totally stable.  I opened the window and climbed out onto the ledge, before dropping to the ground.  I landed on some crunchy wet snow.  Rather than waste my time, I decided to do part of the task of the year.  I really wanted to take on the Persian army with the 300 Spartans, but I didn't feel up to the necessary change in setting.  Instead, I turned to face the house and thought about Freddy Krueger.  I'd had a couple of dreams about him before, but never lucid enough to take him on.  I turned back around.
> ...

----------


## PercyLucid

Poor poor Freddy  :Sad:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying: 

That is one ToTY I am not going to complete.

----------


## J.D.

He's always been one of my favourite villains, I'm sure that's not the last I'll see of him anyway!

----------


## PercyLucid

Yep... I saw his movies when I was a kid.  All my nightmares are lucid since I can remember.  When I had lack of control and the thread was taking me (well, when I was a kid, now I do never have nightmares) I would call Freddy and he always showed up and saved me  :tongue2: 

I could not kill him not even in a dream. I am sure my dream guardian takes his form because I always trusted, liked and respected Freddy.  :tongue2:  

(This happens when you see Nightmare on Elm street when you are a small kid  ::lol:: )

----------


## Rickrold

Not sure if I like this task so much. Just for fun though, I want to try last year's task. I plan to become the Doctor's companion and use the TARDIS to visit those times.

----------


## Wristblade56

i've never seen at least 3/4 of those movies, but i'll try the task anyway!

----------


## SkateAntDestroy

These sound really fun, a great insight into just how open the possibilities if lucid dreaming are  :smiley:  I havent had an intentional lucid dream yet but hopefully il be ready in time to try the ones in 2012!

----------


## Raven Knight

> *Jaws* (1975)
> Kill the shark





Another boat arrives, and I realize it is the Orca, the ship from the movie Jaws, a man pulls me onto the ship, and there is a woman looking out over the water at the huge shark that bit the smaller boat in half.  I search my mind for the identities of the people one is Quint, a shark hunter, the man who pulled me out is Brody, the main character, so the woman is Hooper, the marine biologist?  I was trying to think if that was a woman in the movie, but I figure it doesn't matter.  Small detail.  I am thinking of how to arrange Quint's death when I remember the task is to actually kill the shark, damn, I almost forgot that detail so I go to one of the large harpoon guns and shoot the shark, right through the brain for a painless death ok task done I jump in the water, though it's clear that the others think I fell, and I swim over to the shark.  I remove the harpoon, then I summon up a healing item in the form of a mushroom that I have designed for use in my own video games, the mushroom heals and restores life to the recently deceased.  I put the mushroom in the shark's mouth where it is instantly absorbed, the shark is revived and healed.  Yay!  I use the harpoon rope to pull myself back onto the boat, this time both Brody and Hooper help me up.  I slice the rope a bit as I get on, weakening it.  Quint sees the shark is still moving down there, so he reels the harpoon back in for another shot.  He fires, and gets the shark only through its dorsal fin the shark pulls at the harpoon cable.  Quint says to pull the rope in a specific way so the harpoon gets set in place.  I arrange so that he is in front, then the weak spot in the line, then Brody and Hooper.  The line snapes, Quint gets pulled into the water and swallowed whole by the angry shark.

For the whole dream, click HERE.

----------


## Mayatara

*My Wizard of Oz dream* 





> So I decided that when I turn around, I would see the beginning of the yellow brick road and I would meet Dorothy a bit more down the road and ask for her shoes. When I turned around there was just a normal paved road, but it was flanked on both sides by yellow markers and yellow walls and only yellow buses circulating along its length. My first thought was to try again, but curiosity won, I wanted to see how it would develop further.
> To my right side I found a bus terminal, right at the beginning of the road. Having a rest, near a parked bus, was some girl with wavy brown hair. She was with three male friends and she was changing shoes. She had a large suitcase open and lots of shoes on the floor. She was putting aside some really nice red shoes with high heels and slipping into some other more comfy shoes. I approached her and I said I really liked her shoes and asked if I could try them. She allowed but when I put them on, the shoes became yellow. I asked her why did the shoes become yellow and she said it was the way they were, they’d change colours when we’d put them on, but she said not to worry, because they were perfectly fine and would totally work the same way. So I decided to knock my heels 3 times while saying “there’s no place like home”. But nothing seemed to happen.
> I waited for a while without moving. Nothing seemed to change. Then I noticed there was a river right in front of us, behind the bus terminal. A huge noise revealed a boat approaching fast. This boat had two guys inside and they made some quick and dangerous turns in the water, causing it to spiral and wave in amazing patterns. I didn't know what this exhibition was about but I was admiring the hypnotic effect on the water, when a group of mutilated dolphins that had just been cut by the boat’s engine arose at the surface amidst bloody water. Some were still fighting for their lives, but there was just too many bones exposed and bits of meat everywhere. It was a horrific scene. Then we heard police sirens and for some reason we did not want to be there when they arrived. So we run up the road and looked for cover.
> 
> 12 Jan: Wizard of Oz (ToTY) and Earth's core

----------


## Recidul

Psycho done  :smiley:  I don't remember the whole dream perfectly but I do remember the psycho part pretty well.

I remember flying over an ocean. There are some islands in it. I become lucid. I had decided to do Psycho next so I teleported into the shower. I arrive just seconds before Norman. I don't remember if Janet screamed, but I think I did and Norman did too. He tries to stab me but I take him down. Janet says something to me, but I can't remember what. We step out of the shower. Norman gets up and tries to attack us again. I rise him up to the air and set him aflame. After it I fly off.

----------


## Burke

Did Grease lightning, and it was really fun! He had the funniest car  :laugh:  The task part is in blue:





> I had just awoken from another dream which i could barely remember. I think it was something about a video game, but wasn't completely sure. I had plugged my nose and tried to breathe, as i usually do when I wake up, and good thing, it had worked and I became lucid! The dream was a little "iffy" and felt really strange. I figured that it was starting to fade, so i rubbed my hands. I focused on the warmth and feeling of the hands, thinking the dream was going to fade away, but it didn't. Instead, it became one of the most vivid and real dreams i had ever had. 
> 
> I contemplated what to do, and, like usual, the TotY popped into my head. I thought about what to do. It was a choice between racing grease lightning and casablanca. Having never seen Casablanca, i decided to try grease lightning. I wanted to try out my new way of changing the scenery, by just snapping my fingers and not even closing my eyes. I thought, "drainage pipe, classic cars," and when i snapped my fingers, the scene instantly changed and i was in the large drainage type thing where there were a bunch of people dressed like in the movie talking and fighiting. 
> 
> I walked up to who i thought was grease lightning and told him that i would whoop his butt in a race. He laughed and scoffed at me. I took it that he gladly accepted my challenge. I nearly started crying... He had one of those little plastic electric cars that you see little kids driving around with. I looked over and summoned a Lambo, birhgt red and ready to race. I hopped in and started it up. It was awesome. Never being in a lambo before, i was eager to see how it preformed. I drove over to him and told him, "Hey! Nice car!" He just laughed again and said, "watch this." He suddenly reved the engine and it sounded just like mine. WTF!? The little plastic toy was going to compete with a lamborghini!? 
> 
> We both pulled up to a crack in the pipe and all his friends drove up along side me. They were in their normal '50s cars, like they should've been in. One guy stood there with a checkered flag. He yelled, "Ready, set! GO!" And we took off. I was way ahead and noticed that the other's hadn't even moved. I was nearing the end of the pipe and saw the others already there! WTF again!?!? They were cheating! I quickly turned aroudn the pipe and could hear them finally driving. I floored it. The others had caught up to me and were on the side. I have to admit, it was kind of funny seeing a little plastic car going over 200 mph, but I was starting to lose focus. There were passing me! I imagined a nitro button right next to the shifter and, of course, it appeared. 
> 
> I quickly pressed it and was launched back into my seat. I saw the speedometer quickly rising. 300, 350, 400, 450. The finish line seemed to move further and further away the faster i went. I was still catching up on the others though. I decided, "the heck with this." And i teleported myself to the fnish line. The guy was still there and waved the flag again. I won! or so i thought... I looked around and noticed the other people were sitting there drinking and laughing. I had lost! The guys started to walk over to me, but i could feel the dream fading. I jumped out of the car and tried to spin to stay in the dream, but it was too late. I woke up in my bed, a little disappointed that i didn't get to stay in the dream.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Once again. Do I have to use spears and swords for the 300 task, or whatever I want?

----------


## Burke

Whatever you want. It just says you have to fight in it. Although i think just dropping a nuke or something like that would be a little much, but guns and stuff like that would probably work. Personally, I'm gonna try and use only powers. No weapons of any sort  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

For the 300 task, my Witchblade all the way... or maybe an Alex Mercer archetype... or maybe bolts of lightning... wow... so many choices...  :tongue2:

----------


## Costello

> *The Godfather* (1972)
> Ask the Godfather for something
> 
> During his daughters wedding, the godfather hears requests for favours.  Johnny asks him for help landing a movie role, because his career is hurting, which is granted and leads to one of most famous scenes where the producer finds the severed horse head in his bed.



I've already had many Mob-related LDs (never done this though) I'm usually the getaway driver as I love vintage American cars.  :smiley:  This will be the first task I try.

----------


## ninja9578

So far some of these are awesome  ::D:

----------


## Recidul

I almost got Wizard of Oz done, I found Dorothy and put the slippers on. I just forgot to tap them. The good news is that with this speed I'll have the tasks done pretty soon. Also, having to teleport to the scene worsens the dream's quality.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well I induced a WILD for the FIRST time last night on my FIRST attempt. I stopped the psycho. *Cough* Dakotahnok and I stopped the psycho. However I don't think we can confirm a SD. I'll have it up later. Those binaural beats worked some badass magic.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I think for the 300 task I'll shape-shift into Godzilla. Those poor Persians won't know what hit them!!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Here's the completed Psycho task:

NOTE: I downloaded four banural beat songs for my iPod. I fell asleep on the couch on accident. I awoke around 2:40 A.M. I went to bed and played the beats. They kept me up until like 4:00 A.M. I finally realized repeating them was just not gonna put me to sleep. So, the plan is next time, if I don't fall asleep during the beats, I'll turn off my iPod and just sleep. That's how I did my first WILD ever early this morning. 

I find myself at my old house. My mom and dad are there. Odd, they're divorced. My brain doesn't think oddly of it. I see my old dog's cage. We gave him away. Weird. I walk towards his cage. Suddenly, the REM kicks in. I am lucid! Yes! My first WILD! Even better, on my first try!!!!! I twitch and feel a burst of energy in my body. I feel emmense power flow through me. Damn, REM lucid dreams are powerful! I was being overridden with power! I turn around. I don't want to stay here with this fake reality. I don't need to be emotionally hurt in my dream anymore. I walk outside. There's no snow and it's pretty 
nice out. Hmph. More bullcrap my head made up. Now I am now longer facing my house. It's time for the turn around method. I know my objective is to do the Psycho movie task. I use my intent and go to the house where Janet is showering. I am outside. (At this point I lose myself in excitement and I am too expectant rather than intent.) I go inside. It's weird and undescribable in here. I turn down a hallway. Then, my excitement reaches a higher level(rendering me stupider). Dakotahnok is there, just as planned. We meet up. We nod our heads, knowing what our plan is. I tell Dakotahnok to wait until I go in. Dakotahnok will go in second. I get in my stance to do instant transmission. I try. Fail. Crap! I try again.  Fail. No! I tell Dakotahnok that I'll just sync myself through the wall. Fail. Ugh!(See, now I'm frustrated, expectant, and excited). I say screw it. Oddly, I manage to summon a M9 Baretta pistol. Dakotahnok does too. We're running out of time. Dakotahnok goes up to the door, takes a step back, then kicks it down. We rush in, guns ablazing. We shoot the Hell out of the psycho. We get him just in the nick of time. He had already opened the curtain. Phew, a close one! Janet got out of the shower and wrapped herself in a towel. She thanks us for our bravery. Then, my dream starts to blur up. Finally, I awake to my alarm.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Completed the psycho task like Ineverwakeup. But our dreams were so different were not calling it a shared dream. But he was in it and we did it on the same night. 

I'll post the dream in just a lil bit.*

----------


## dakotahnok

*I became lucid. To teleport I thought of using the web browser on my iPad so that when I click a link it would take me were I wanted to go. *I plugged my nose and could breath.*

I kept getting in web pages. I think I lost lucidity for a moment I started playing a game were you shoot colors balls and when they match they explode. Then it said that I killed to many people. But when I got it back I was looking at a web page. All of the text changed when I took a second look at it.*

I "woke up" plugged my nose and could still breath. Everything was blurry, I could feel coolness on my side and reached down to touch my leg.*

I woke up again. I got up and spun and when I looked at my tv the screen moved up and down (like it was nodding). I became lucid and grabbed the t.v I ran with it and then got stopped*
, I looked back and then saw the cord from the t.v. I yanked it and it came undone.*

I ran at the door and tried to throw the t.v but it was like it was stuck on my hand. After a few attempts I just dropped it.

*I went into my moms room and saw her laying down. I went into the kitchen hoping to summon her. It didn't work.*

Went back into her room and shouted "wake up!" everything started flying in the air and exploding (just like inception) lol. Then I shouted "sleep sleep" and everything calmed down.*

I think of the psycho task and go to complete it. I am in the bathroom. There are a couple of people in the shower and then the murderer was outside the shower. *

When I got closer the murderer was actually Kevin. I grabbed him and started slamming his head against the cabinet. He fell limp.*

I pulled the shower curtain and there was a woman and Ineverwakeup (the DC) I then lost lucidity and woke up.**

----------


## ninja9578

Lot of psycho tasks done... I guess that's probably the easiest.  Still some awesome ones.

And lol at the idea of turning into godzilla to fight the Persians  :tongue2:

----------


## Mayatara

Here's my Casablanca dream...





> *Casablanca (ToTY)*
> 
> I go back into LD. I’m in a house and I look for some mirror. I cross one while thinking of the Casablanca ToTY and I land on the entrance of a bar. I pass a folding screen and find myself in a corridor. I spend some time there because there are some amazing paintings and sculptures that I observe, trying to memorize them. Specially a painting about some winged snake-like surrealistic creature, being ridden by some warrior and a sculpture of an abstract man with a sun and moon head. But I’m brought back to the present moment by some gentleman who is pointing me the way to enter the main room. I look inside and it is all in black and white, tables with candles in the centre, fancy dressed people sitting and listening to jazz music. I look like Ingrid Bergman in my hairstyle and clothes. But once I enter the room, the black and white becomes slowly colourful. I see a guy on the piano and a queue of at least four people who seem to be wanting to talk to him. I ask someone how can I speak to Sam and they point me the guy on the piano and say “You’ll have to wait for your turn.” But Sam was an old white guy with white hair and glasses. I said “That’s not Sam!”, but they insisted it was him, the famous Sam. “Ok, so I’ll ask him to play a song.” I didn’t feel like waiting for my turn and it was my dream anyway, so I passed in front of all the other people waiting and was about to talk to Sam, when he finished a song and got up in a very bad mood, complaining that there was too much people nagging him. Instead of him, I ended up talking to another guy who was his manager and told me I should write down my name on a waiting list and the song I wanted Sam to play. I realized I would not be able to hear him playing the song before the dream was over, so I wrote my name on the paper. I had serious difficulties, because all the pens they were handing me over did not write properly, but in the end I managed. I didn’t know what song to ask for, so I wrote down “whatever song you wish to play”, because I figured he was sick and tired of playing all the crazy stuff other people were asking. 
> 
> 22 Jan: Casablanca and market in the Town of Denn (ToTY & RPG tasks)

----------


## Recidul

I failed at the Wizard of Oz for the second time...I became lucid and because the quality of the dream was so good, I didn't want to risk destroying it by teleporting, so I created a portal into a doorway, and went to Land of Oz through it. There I became distracted and didn't get the task done...If I'll fail once more, I'll try some other task... :Mad:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well Dakotahnok, we still technically had an SD. BTW, when I first realease my fire breath on the Persians, I'm gonna shout "TASTE THE RAINBOW MOTHERFUCKER!"

----------


## dakotahnok

*We did not :/ in an SD we have to actualy meet eachother*

----------


## Mayatara

Well, here is my failed attempt with the Psycho task. Honestly, although there were some good parts of the dream, I felt really disappointed with the result and felt that it is somehow a waste of good LD opportunities to focus on these tasks. Not that they aren't fun, they are!!! But I'm feeling more in the mood to do Deep Dreaming tasks, so... I don't know... I'm considering maybe not continuing with the ToTY. I might change my mind later, as I always do  :smiley: 





> * Failed Psycho ToTY*
> I look around for mirrors or doors. What I see is an ancient coffin on a crypt and somehow I think it is a good idea to use it, so I get inside it, it moves down (sunks on the floor) like an elevator and once it stops, I open the lid again and I’m inside a cathedral. Humm... I got out from this coffin right from a tomb on the side of the central area where some people are praying. They look surprised but not scared. I get out of the cathedral and I see a big Germanic castle on my right side, up some really high hill. I have the feeling I’m in Bavaria. But why?
> I walk down this street from the church to center village, wondering how I am going to do the Psycho task around here. Then I see two bad looking guys, one with a gun and the other with a wooden club, getting down from a bike and heading to a little adorable Inn by the road. People are running from them. They are up to no good and although it ain’t Psycho script, I decide to interfere anyway. I stop them even before they enter the place. I fight with the guy with the club and steal it from him. But the other guy had a gun and once I was separated from his friend, he started shooting at me, so I had to take cover. They entered the place and made a girl hostage. Then I gather a team of two other people to help me. We are discussing strategy on the back door of the Inn, when they open it from the inside to take something out and then my memory is fuzzy on what happened, but I remember fights and one of the bad guys full of splinters in his back (from the club, probably?), so I guess we kicked their asses.
> 
> 27 Jan: Failed Psycho task

----------


## Recidul

I might have done Nightmare at Elm street part last night. I'm about 65% sure I did it. I'm 100% sure I did complete a toty, though it might have been an imaginary one. 

I had a pretty long dream last night, about 1/4 of it was lucid, though I can't remember it very well.

I am in a place in which I have been in another dream. There are some people there also. I only have some vague memories of the next parts of the dream. In the dream there were two villages that were in war. The other village was ruled by an evil witch. We go to the good village. I've no memory of the next 7-12 minutes. We decide to attack the bad guys. I've an extremely foggy and strange memory of the next few minutes. 
We are now at the outskirts of the village. There is a very steep, almost vertical hillside in front of us. Above us, on the hill is a big building. There are dead leaves all over the place, a sign of the witch's corruption. The next thing I remember is being on the building's roof. I see the ocean in front of me. I become lucid. The witch is hovering in the air some distance away from me. She is a tall woman with a dark yellow, almost golden hair. I strike her dead with a single thought. The next (and the most important) part is foggy. I do a part of task of the year, but I just can't remember which one. I suspect that it was the Nightmare at Elm street one, because I remember killing someone and I had also decided to do it when I went to sleep. The task could also have been an imaginary one. 
After the toty I jump off the roof head first, and fly back to the roof several times. That's the last thing of the dream I remember.

----------


## J.D.

Damn! I was convinced in a lucid dream this morning that one of the parts was from "Taxi Driver", and it was to "Throw yourself in front of the taxi".  I don't know where the hell I got that from!  I got hit by several cars for nothing!

----------


## Erii

this sounds like extremely fun and interesting tasks!

----------


## Raven Knight

*Raiders of the Lost Arc (TotY)*
I have said I would take MoSh into Avalon so we could go take care of something that needs to be taken care of, he says he is interested in doing that.  So that is the next stop for the night.  I take MoSh through a portal, focusing on letting Avalon guide us, but instead of taking us directly to a place we need to go, it takes us to the island of Avalon.  MoSh looks around the island and says he thinks Asuka would really like it there, we should bring her sometime.  I remember Tigress also says she wants to come, so I tell MoSh to wait for a bit and I open a portal to the moon, to the spot by the koi pond.  She is not there, so I figure that means she is off in another dream and might be doing something she does not want to be disturbed from.  There will be time for her in Avalon later.  I close the portal, then MoSh and I get on a wooden boat and float down a river into a thick grove of trees where everything goes dark and we find we are standing in a desert.  There is a lot of commotion going on not far from our location, so MoSh and I go to check it out.  There are many Nazis surrounding an object which could only be the Arc of the Covenant  there are two people tied up to a poll, one of them appears to be Indiana Jones, the other is a woman.  One of the Nazis is about to open the arc, but I remember the Task of the Year where the goal is to open the arc and see what is in there.  I have to open it, not him.  MoSh and I easily kill off all of the Nazis, I use shape shifting to form my arm into Alex Mercer's arm blade and slice through them all.  MoSh uses a pair of katana and some cool looking martial arts moves.  Indiana and the woman are staring at us in awe, MoSh sets them free.  They say we should get the arc to safety, I say no, we're going to open it.  They both protest, but they certainly can't stop us  MoSh and I go over to the arc and open up the lid, Indiana and the woman run for cover.  There is a glowing light in the arc that is like looking into infinity, there are surges of energy down inside it and flashes of light then there is an eruption.  The energy explodes out of the arc and permeates everything in the area, flowing through both MoSh and me as well.  What a surge of energy!  It doesn't hurt at all, it feels good.  Once the energy passes through us, a spirit forms in front of us.  I can't tell if it is male or female or even human, and it speaks to us (or at least I hear it) telepathically.  It says we have pure hearts and have thus survived the test.  It thanks us for releasing it, then it fades to nothing.  The arc is now completely empty nothing more than an ornate artifact from a time long past.

----------


## Recidul

Im writing this on a mobile phone so ill write only the task part.

Im on the bank of a shallow river. Beb Kenobi is next to me. I think he has something against me. I run away, across the river, trying to walk on the water but I dont quite succeed in it? Luckily the water is so shallow that it doent bother me. I start casting a spell that should kill him. I change my mind and simply turn my attention away from him.. 
What should I so next? Right, the toty. I summon an assistant of Freddy, kill him and take Freddys glove from him. Next I summon Freddy. "Hi, Freddy", I say maliciously. "You wanna play?" I tickle him a bit with the gloves and then thrust the blades into him. Then I slash him a couple of times. He falls down but gets up soon. I slash him once more and this time he stays where he falls.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

And here's the Oz task:

So, I find myself at my house. My Dad, brothers, and I are all watching TV. It's an average night. I'm not sure what we were watching though. I know I was getting very bored. Then, I become lucid without dream signs! Hell yeah! Well, it's time to leave this boring-ass place. I stand up, and walk outside the apartment. Oddly, no one says anything or tries to stop me...weird. So, now I remember I wanted to do the TOTY. I plan to do the Oz task. It'll be easy to find Dorothy if I fly. I take a running start. I use caution, for it's winter(it actually is for real). I jump into the air, ready to fly. Fail. Then, I plummet back down to the ground. I go face-first into a sheet of ice. Then, I slide down the whole sheet of ice on my face. Well that didn't feel so good. Literally, I felt it. Now, I'm paralyzed in pain. I can't get up. Shit! Now a plow truck is on course to run me over. Shit, shit, shit, shit, shit...YES! I get up finally, and I dive in a snow bank in the grass to the right of me. Right then, the truck passes by. Phew, that was too close for comfort. I stand up now. Let's try this again. I jump, fail. Fuck...well, I haven't been flying in awhile...hm. Now I think...believe, believe, believe! I jump, and I'm flying! Yay! I begin to fly away finally. After a minute or so of flying, I spot Dorothy in a local park. I see her red shoes. I land and walk over. What the hell?! My brothers are oddly here, and so is my Mom. Odd...anyway, I take Dorothy's shoes. She gets mad. I tap the heels three times. Then, nothing happens. Suddenly, we all get teleported to my school, which is rearranged as usual in dreams. I just wander the school until I awake.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

And here's the Freddie task:


GOALS:-Freddie TOTY 
-Basic TOTM 
So, I find myself in a toy store(weird, considering how old I am). I begin to browse the extensive collection(odd again). Then, I cone across some toy scouters. 

I see one in a box by itself. It doesn't actually do anything. It's just for show. Then, I see a double pack. It has one Scouter that doesn't work, but the other one does. The double pack is $130.00 and the single one is $19.00. So, I chose the single one. I buy it, and I take it out. it's a dark-blue Scouter. I try to put it on. I place it on my right ear. Then, I realize that's not the correct ear. So, I take it off and put it on my left ear. It fits perfectly. Now I'm seeing through one eye in blue. Then, I suddenly become lucid without dream signs! 

So now, Lucidity was my bitch. Time to do the TOTY and then the TOTM. I wait in silence believing he will show. Then...he is calling my name ominously. Then, he shows up out of the blue right in front of me. Holy shit. I tell him I'm going to fight him to the death. I have a few tricks up my sleeve so I can beat him...easily. I say let's shake hands and let the better man win. I hold out the correct hand so I can shake his glove hand.  We shake hands. Then, I rip the glove off of his hand. I put it on.  then, I back off. Then, Freddie charges at me. And then, before he can kill me...
"Look! It's Jason!" I shout. Freddie turns around like a fuck-tard. Finally, I stab him through the back with his glove. Suck it bitch! I pull the glove out. I through it off as the blood drips off of the blades. Freddie falls over dead. TOTY number three for me!!!!! Then, I decide to go do the basic TOTM. As I look for a DC to kiss...I have a false awakening! Then, I awake for real! Shit!!!!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Looking forward to doing the 300 task next.

----------


## Max ツ

Whaa? New one already? :3
 ::D:

----------


## kel

but why do they have to be horror movies  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Only three of them are horror movies. :/

----------


## J.D.

Scratch one giant shark!




> 27.02.2011Shark Hunt (DEILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was waking up from an unstable dream.  I was almost completely awake, but didn't move.  I ignored all input from my body (which was too warm) and concentrated on whatever I could visualise.  I found a beach came easily.  It was a beach I used to spend a lot of time at as a kid.  It occurred to me that this could be a good opportunity to do the _Jaws_ part of the task of the year- kill the shark.  But first I had to struggle back into a dream.  I imagined that I was barefoot.  That way I could feel the sand on my feet, and could dig in with each step- giving great sensory input with which to fool my brain into a dream.
> 
> I got to the huge concrete pier at the end of the shore and climbed onto it.  I paid close attention to how hard the concrete felt, and jumped around on it for a few seconds to anchor myself.  The dream wasn't quite solidified yet, so I was able to force a boat to appear in the water beside the pier.  More anchoring techniques.  The boat was roughly the same size as the _Orca_, but was in slightly better condition.  As I got close to it, I saw that it was captained by none other than Samuel L. Jackson.  His first mate was one of my lecturers, Prof. O'Hare.  I put the presence of SLJ down to having seen a particular .GIF which I'll link here if possible, but I couldn't figure out why O'Hare was here.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Raven Knight

*Psycho*
I am typing on my computer, journaling a dream to the LPTC.  I am trying to post a dream to their forum, but I keep getting errors back when I try to.  It is really annoying.  I keep trying that for a bit longer until I finally give up.  I look at the dream, and the task I did is the Psycho task from the Dreamviews TotY.  Wait no wonder I couldn't post it on the LPTC forum.  I do a random RC and find I'm dreaming.

Now I am in the Psycho movie, it is time to do the task.  I go to the bathroom where the crime takes place.  I hear the shower running, which means the woman is already in there, so I wait until I see Norman Bates go into the bathroom.  I remember Norman Bates has his dead mother in his house he must have some serious mother issues.  I want to do something inventive, so I use that.  I change my form into a zombie woman, which I think is enough like his mother to do the trick.  I go into the bathroom behind Norman Bates.  I look in the mirror briefly and I am surprised by my own ugliness.  After I see my ugliness I say Noman's name in an annoyed tone, mother is very disappointed in you.  The woman hears me and peeks out of the shower.  Upon seeing a strange man and a zombie she screams and hides in the shower since Norman and I block the exit.  I tell Norman to come over to his mother right now, he's been a bad boy.  He hangs his head and comes over to me.  He looks so sad and ashamed now.  I tell him that he has been bad, but now everything is going to be ok, mother still loves you.  And then I kill him with my hidden blade.  The woman has snuck out of the shower and reaches the door before running for her life even though she is no longer in danger.


*Psycho II*
I am back in the last dream, right where I enter the Psycho movie, and I am lucid.  I don't remember the previous dream at the time, so I think I still have the psycho movie to do.  My thoughts are different this time, however.  I head up to the bathroom and let myself right in.  The woman asks who I am and what I'm doing in her bathroom.  I explain the situation, that I overheard someone planning on coming in here to kill her, and then I tell her to get to safety and I will deal with the killer.  She leaves the room, then I strip down and get in the shower.  I am showering while listening for Norman Bates, and soon I hear him approaching.  I wait and soon he pulls the shower curtain back with the intent of stabbing me to death.  I form my Witchblade into Freddy Krueger's glove I'm not sure why I choose that, I must have confused the Psycho task with the Nightmare on Elm Street  task whatever the reason this occurs to me to form Freddy's glove, I stab all four blades into Norman Bates' abdomen and cut upward.  He falls to the floor, dead, in a pool of his own blood.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Here's the Godfather task:


Goals:
Godfather TOTY 

I begin in a strange room. I am crowded by many people. We're all waking around socializing and having a damn good time. Then, this kid Tom I know started to rampage around like a retard. He was knocking things over, punching people, etc. Finally, he stormed away. What the fuck? People now discussed the strangeness that had just happened. That wasn't Tom's normal retardation...something was fishy. I suggest that Tom may have been on Methamphetamine. Everyone seems to believe that's a reasonable explanation. Meth does cause you to rampage like a violent moron. So, everyone begins to pack up. I have someone give me a ride. He offers to take me to his place, but he has to stop somewhere else first. So, we drive away. Then, a tells me he's being stalked...by a murderer. So, we arrive at a store. The guy splits up to go shop. I browse alone. I come across a collection of scouters. I see a blue, a red, and a green scouter. I take the blue one and put it on. Then, it detects someone. The murderer?! I rush over and I see that it IS a murderer. No doubt it's the one looking for that guy. Shit. What to do?! What to do?! Then, I think of a plan, and I don't like it. I walk over to the murderer. 
"Hey strong man..." I say. I grab his abs. "I love strong men. And you're defiantly one." Well that was gay. The guy looked freaked out now. He told me to get away, and he ran off. Well, that was fucking gay, but it had results. I had to use the bathroom now. I go downstairs and start to piss into a rusty sink. Then, I became lucid without dream signs! 

I continue to piss, then I zip my pants up. Oh right...um, this is a bad place to do the Jaws TOTY. Oh! The Godfather TOTY. Now, I use the turn around method. Where is he?! Shit! Then, he jumps through a window. What the hell? Damn. So, I ask him a favor. I ask him to handle my very first rivals, the drunken perverts from my origins at DV. I killed there leader LONG ago. The other three are still alive somewhere. The Godfather agrees and then he leaves. Awesome. TOTY completed! I believe that makes four TOTYs completed. Then, I go back upstairs, but then my little brother rudely wakes me up. Shit.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, I've done 4/12 of the tasks! I'm on a roll this year! I've got plans to kill the Jaws shark next. Method of killing it:
Super Dragon Fist from Dragon Ball Z.

----------


## mrdeano

I nailed two of these last night. I will post the dreams when I have completed the entire thing. 
Just wanted to say that this years task is the shizzle. xD

----------


## MagicDustin

Damn and I just dreamt about avatar

----------


## saltyseedog

I come over the hill holding an mp-40. I start blasting away at the large crowd of nazis gathered around the ark. Many start shooting at me. I laugh maniacally at my invincibility. I get shot at least fifty times while killing off every last one of them reloading several times. I walk up to the ark and open it. Inside I find a dryed up severed head of an african looking man with a small pony tail. I pick it up by the pony tail observing it. I drop it on the floor and walk up to indiana jones and that girl (what ever her name is) tied to the pillar things. I take out my sword and cut them free. He says "thank you young man, whats your name?" I say "John" then I teleport away not wanting to talk to a indiana jones dc, but that wakes me up.

I'm probably no going to do all of these but I wanted to this one cuz I though it'd be interesting.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Did the Jaws task finally:


GOALS:
Jaws TOTY 

NOTE:
Yay! I broke my dryspell! Although it was on a MILD, not a DEILD. This was my second worst dryspell ever!!!!! Also, this dream was very short, because I was sleeping on a very small couch, which was waking me up almost every hour.

It seemed like an average day. I was on a dock with my friend Marcus, and sone other DCs. It was nice and hot outside too. We all sat on the dock on chairs with cold drinks. We also had a grill, and we were cooking...pizza? I didn't think you could grill a pizza. That's very interesting. We had three pizzas cooking. Their scent was mouthwatering. However, I question the fact that we were making pizza when it's like 80 outside at a lakeside dock. Oh well, pizza's awesome. Now, the pizzas are done. The cook serves the first pizza. Fuck that's some good shit! Yum!!!!! We quickly devour the first pizza. Now, the explainable happens. Marcus rubs up to the grill. He rolls up the pizzas and runs. What the fuck's his deal?! I decide to chase after him. He ain't stealing the pizza so he can eat it all! Motherfucka! You don't steal pizza from ME!!!!! He now jumps off the dock into a boat. He starts it up. I jump on as well. At the same time, the boat shoots forward like a bullet. Fuck! Since I landed on it at the same time it jerked forward, there was a disruption. But when I land, I become lucid without my dream signs! Oh fuck yeah! Lucidity was my bitch once again! Fuck you dryspell! You're over with! YES! Oh...right...the dream. Anyway, so I jump up, and the boat flips over. Poor Marcus. Then, I land on the flipped over boat. Time to do the Jaws TOTY. Conveniently enough, I was on water already. So, I turn, and there's Jaws. He's coming in at full speed, jaws wide open. That fuckin' idiot! Tine to follow through with my plan...the Super Dragon Fist finishing move from Dragon Ball Z. I got in a martial arts stance. I made a fist and arm formation. My ki begins to rise, and it surrounds me. Now, I transfer ALL my ki into my fist. A massive amount of ki is pressuring my fist. It is beginning to hurt a bit. Too much build up. My time is short. Jaws is almost here! With the ki in my fist, more surrounds me for an extra kick. TIME TO DIE MOTHERFUCKA!!!!! Jaws is only ten feet away now. I know I talk in my sleep on occasion, but fuck it. I shout from the bottom of my lungs now. "DRAGON FIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSST!!!!!!!!!!" At that time, I throw a punch At nothing. But, my fist is pointing at Jaws. At that time, a gigantic golden dragon fires out of my fist at lightspeed. It collides with Jaws, and there is a massive nuclear explosion. It takes a minute, but the smoke finally clears away. I stand there breathless, as I look at the aftermath. I didn't even leave a body behind. As I huff and puff, I awake.

----------


## Recidul

Star wars done  :smiley: 

I am in a large, paved area (an airport, I think). There are large halls and my room is in one of them. I get a pink, silky shirt from somewhere. I put it on and go to bed. The shirt is a little too tight. Soon I get up, take the shirt off. I check the time. It is 09.00. I get confused, because I thought it was night already. I go hiking to the mountains near the airport with some other people. The next thing I remember is a forest. We are walking on a path. About 10 metres below is an iron plate that I remember from another dream. It shows the landing time of an UFO. We continue past the plate. Soon we come to a TV set. I ask everyone if they are ready. Then I push a button on the TV. An energy field or something like that traps us. An alien appears and I become lucid. I freeze time. And teleport away. I had decided to do the Star Wars task when I went to sleep. I summon a spaceship around me (aren't they x-wings?). I see the death star. I fly there and follow the corridor. I shoot the torpedoes and they hit their goal. When the Death Star explodes, I wonder what it would feel like being in an explosion in a dream. Then I fly back to earth. The scene with the alien changes into a video game. I shoot the alien with a laser gun. When it grabs my brother, I start beating it. Its hp goes down pretty fast. Soon I win it. I shut the game. My brother protests. I am now back in the airport. That's the last thing I remember. 

I also did the Wizard of Oz task about a month ago, but I really didn't steal the slippers. They just appeared on me. I used them to get to my dream world

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Jaws Task Is Done:

Yay! I broke my dryspell! Although it was on a MILD, not a DEILD. This was my second worst dryspell ever!!!!! Also, this dream was very short, because I was sleeping on a very small couch, which was waking me up almost every hour.

It seemed like an average day. I was on a dock with my friend Marcus, and sone other DCs. It was nice and hot outside too. We all sat on the dock on chairs with cold drinks. We also had a grill, and we were cooking...pizza? I didn't think you could grill a pizza. That's very interesting. We had three pizzas cooking. Their scent was mouthwatering. However, I question the fact that we were making pizza when it's like 80 outside at a lakeside dock. Oh well, pizza's awesome. Now, the pizzas are done. The cook serves the first pizza. Fuck that's some good shit! Yum!!!!! We quickly devour the first pizza. Now, the explainable happens. Marcus rubs up to the grill. He rolls up the pizzas and runs. What the fuck's his deal?! I decide to chase after him. He ain't stealing the pizza so he can eat it all! Motherfucka! You don't steal pizza from ME!!!!! He now jumps off the dock into a boat. He starts it up. I jump on as well. At the same time, the boat shoots forward like a bullet. Fuck! Since I landed on it at the same time it jerked forward, there was a disruption. But when I land, I become lucid without my dream signs! Oh fuck yeah! Lucidity was my bitch once again! Fuck you dryspell! You're over with! YES! Oh...right...the dream. Anyway, so I jump up, and the boat flips over. Poor Marcus. Then, I land on the flipped over boat. Time to do the Jaws TOTY. Conveniently enough, I was on water already. So, I turn, and there's Jaws. He's coming in at full speed, jaws wide open. That fuckin' idiot! Tine to follow through with my plan...the Super Dragon Fist finishing move from Dragon Ball Z. I got in a martial arts stance. I made a fist and arm formation. My ki begins to rise, and it surrounds me. Now, I transfer ALL my ki into my fist. A massive amount of ki is pressuring my fist. It is beginning to hurt a bit. Too much build up. My time is short. Jaws is almost here! With the ki in my fist, more surrounds me for an extra kick. TIME TO DIE MOTHERFUCKA!!!!! Jaws is only ten feet away now. I know I talk in my sleep on occasion, but fuck it. I shout from the bottom of my lungs now. "DRAGON FIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSST!!!!!!!!!!" At that time, I throw a punch At nothing. But, my fist is pointing at Jaws. At that time, a gigantic golden dragon fires out of my fist at lightspeed. It collides with Jaws, and there is a massive nuclear explosion. It takes a minute, but the smoke finally clears away. I stand there breathless, as I look at the aftermath. I didn't even leave a body behind. As I huff and puff, I awake.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I did the Casablanca TOTY. Now I've done 6/12 tasks!


GOALS:
Casablanca TOTY 

NOTE: I've been a slacker, so I haven't posted an of my Nonlucids. Don't worry, I'll start up with them again. 

I'm at the store with my mother. Obviously, we are shopping. We run into a Spanish woman wearing all black clothing. We say excuse me and keep shopping. We quickly finish and go to check-out. While we're checking-out, my mom tells me to go find the Spanish woman and ask where the taco stuff is. Odd, tacos are Mexican. But, I don't refuse, and go. I end up searching for a long time. I give up, apparently she's not here anymore. I start to head back. On my way, I accidentally bump into Nathan A. from school. He's pissed at me for bumping into him. I see he's also with Lauren M. from school as well. From being pissed, he challenges me to a fight, here and now. Oh shit. Nate A. could kick my ass anytime, anywhere. Well, I had no choice, especially in front of Lauren. I accept. Now we both claim our fighting positions. I get in the fighting pose Goku uses in his first fight against Vegeta. Nate looks at me like I'm a total faggot. He starts to laugh at my pose. Then, the fight starts. He comes at me, and throws the first punch. I easily dodge it. Wow, that pose did really help. I twist around. Now I'm facing Nate's back. I through a heavy blow. Then, I follow up with a continuous punching rush. I continue until I knock him out cold. I was surprised that I actually won. Lauren looked impressed(too bad it wasn't real, I really like her). Now, I walk away. I rather not get in trouble. I see my mom isn't at check-out. It's also very dark out now. I go outside. There is only one car in the parking lot. It's not my mom's...FUCK. Did she really leave without me?! Son of a bitch! That sucks some major balls. Soon, I see a police car come over to me. The officer asks what I was doing here so late. I explain the situation. Then, he tells me I should be in school. School?! It's fucking 12:00 A.M. for all I know! Well, I figure not listening to the police is a bad idea. So, the officer drives me all the way to school. I go in, to see that the place is over taken by some evil dude. All these shadowy figures are going around. This is really freaking the fuck outta me now. I am sent to room 110, Mr. Brown's room. I go in and sit down. We have desks instead of tables. They're all lined up in perfect rows. I also have different classmates with me. I sit down. It's completely dark in here. Biut some lite is still emminating from the hallway lights. We have no teacher with us either. Sydney B. comes in and points at me. She says she told the principal what I did. Then, an evil voice comes over the PA. It says I'm supposed to report to the office. Sydney is now seated with us in the silent room. I get up an go over to her. I tell her, if I don't come back alive, it's on her conscience. I go out into the hallway. What did I...was it because I beat the hell outta Nate? But now, I become lucid without dream signs! Awesome. Time to get the fuck outta here. I go through the hall way. All the demonic creatures are approaching me now to take me to the office. Not on my watch bitches. I get in a fighting stance. I don't know if this will hurt them, but it sure as hell will distract them. I cup my hands to my side. Now I shout while putting my hands out. 
"Kamehameha!" Then, a blue ki blast fires from my cupped hands at the demons. There's an explosion. Now's my chance! I jump up, then I start to fly away. I land at the main enterance. Oh right! I have to do the Casablanca TOTY. I do the turn around method to make Rick's Bar appear. I do it about three times, and no results. What the hell?! Where's the damn bar at? I go outside now, then I notice it was here since I first tried to make it appear. It was where I couldn't see it though. Wow. That's disappointing. I have no time to waste now. I jump up on a car now. I see my friend Zaine's also on the car. I also notice it suddenly became day time. Interesting. I say I have no time to waste. We both charge our ki up. Now we speed fly towards the bar. We both start blowing away the place with ki blasts. I see Sam on his piano. I go in and ask him to play something. He starts to play four notes repeatedly. Awesome! I did the task! Now, I leave, but I soon wake up.

----------


## Recidul

Yay, got the Godfather one done.

I am driving a moped. I notice that I don't have shoes on so I have a look at my watch to see if I have the time to go back home to dress properly. It's 08.40. Just 10 minutes before school begins. I decide to go back home even though I don't have the time. The next thing I remember is being at the local conservatoire. I dress up. "Now, where did I leave my moped... wait a second, I really don't remember coming here." I begin to wonder if this is a dream. I go out and don't see my moped anywhere. "This must be a dream", I think to myself. I decide to do the Godfather TotY. I run to the road but no car hits me. One car almost does that but the driver manages to brake. I jump on the hood and break the glass. "Are you the Godfather?" I ask the driver. "No, I'm not", the driver responds angrily. I leave the car. After walking for a while I see a man. "Are you the Godfather?" I ask him. "I guess I am", he responds. "Could you give me something?" I ask. "'Kay", he responds and gives me two sheets of toilet paper. I take it. I show it to him (or then it was someone else). "Wanna change this into anything?" "I guess I could", he responds and gives me two toilet rolls in a plastic bag. I take them and leave. I see a friend. "How much would you pay for this? It's not used, I think." I examine the rolls. "No, it's used", I correct myself after spotting some stains. "Twenty cents", my friend responds. I give him the rolls and he gives me the money. I jump on a rooftop and from it back to the ground. I'm now at a town square. I walk around for a while, but then the dream fades away.

----------


## ninja9578

Lol, that's hilarious  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I'm working towards the Exorcist one. Sounds easy to me. After that, Star Wars, then Grease, then whatever the hell I feel like. Probably 300.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*What do you receive for completing the toty?*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I think we get golden wings and our name in gold.

----------


## ninja9578

You get your name in orange, and have year-long access to TOTM club

----------


## INeverWakeUp

How many people have completed the TOTY?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Oh hell yea! I've got the lucid spirit in me tonight. I'll be fighting side by side with King Leonidas. The Persians will be shitting themselves when they see the small amount of my power. Then, after I've shown them a small fraction of my power, then I'll shape-shift into Godzilla and blow the fuck outta them. I think I'll let Leonidas kill Xerxes though.

----------


## ninja9578

So far no one has  :Sad:   But a few are getting close

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I failed the 300 TOTY, but I made a portal for the first time! I'll post it here in a little bit.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Here's my epic fail:





> NOTE: Yesterday was my last day of school! I'm finally out! This means my LD rate will probably double like it did last year! This means I'll be at about 12-14 a month! Also, this dream features me doing three new skills! The Final Flash and the Angry Kamehameha from Dragon Ball Z, and making portals! Enjoy! 
> 
> Goals: 
> 300 TOTY 
> 
> Here I am. The loneliness of a modern day prison. It's no ordinary prison though. It's run by someone evil. An evil organization. People are captured and taken here by force. We work day in and day out. People are brain washed. It's fucking insanity. No way to escape. No way. It'd be a mere mistake to even think of it. I wouldn't be surprised if they could read our thoughts. So here I am, working in the outdoor smog and gloom with a few fellow classmates. We're sweating like pigs, some crying. I see Snow nearby. I go over to work by him. As we work, we talk about lucid dreaming. I tell him I had one a couple days ago(true fact). He's interested to hear so. After we are done discussing, I go back towards my original workspace. I don't wanna piss off the guards. That won't end well. I'm still thinking about what Snow and I talked about. I pass by a female classmate. Then, I pop. How the hell and when the hell did I get here?! I now become lucid without my dream signs(but now school is a DS cause it's summer)! Sweet! Time to get out of this hellhole! Ah, I now remember I have to do the 300 TOTY. Now, I see it's time to go in for lunch. Well, I rather not be interfered, so I go in. Inside, I go into a closet. I decide to turn-around into Thermopylae. It doesn't work. Shit! Come on!!! Intent! Intent! I fail again! Damn! Well, I need no interference. The guards are gonna be pissed if I'm missing. So, I go and sit down with some friends. I sit for a few minutes. Then, I finally loose it. REBELLION BITCHES!!!!! I get up. This room is half guards, half us. I run over to the guard side. I start punching down guards one by one. Good thing I'm training my self to do Martial Arts. I block some punch backs, then continue the beatings. Damn! Too many! I now start to fly. The guards don't seem the slightest bit amazed. Hm...here's some amazement. Hehehe...I get in my sideways Horse Stance. Let's see them take on the Kamehameha...hehehehehehe...
> "KA...ME..." Now, some guards try to perform the Kamehameha! They all epically fail. 
> "HA...ME..." The guards begin to flee. Only to realize the door is locked. 
> "HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!" Now, the giant blue blast comes out and blows up a shitload of guards. Impressive, a lot of them are still alive. Let's change that. I now put my arms out straight to my sides and my legs are in a V. I power up, and a yellow ki ball appears in both hands. Now I connect my arms and cup my hands to combine the two ki balls into one giant yellow ki ball. The guards look as if they're about to shit themselves. 
> "FINAAAAAAAL!!!!!!!! FLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!" And now a fucking huge golden-yellow blast fires from my hands and vaporizes almost all the guards. Holy shit! The Final Flash really worked its wonders! Time to finish off these bastards. I get back in the sideways Horse Stance. I take my right arm to my side. I then cup my hand. The remaining guards have probably soiled themselves by now. They all have no choice but to sit back and it let hit them. "ANGRY KAMEHAMEHA!!!!!" I put my hand out and a yellow-golden blast fires out. It then kills the the remaining guards. Phew! That was intense. I now realize I have little time left. Shit! Well, no interefernces now! JAILBREAK! We are all freed now! We run out the door, which I blew up with the Final Flash. We're outside now. Okay, time to go to the Battle of Thermopylae! I hold my arm out and form my hand as if I'm going to do a shitty Karate Chop. I slowly move my arm down. I hope this will work! Now, I see a purplish line follow my hand. Yes! I made my first portal! I take my hands and open it. I loom in, to see no battle. Shit! Intent! Gotta think of the battle! I perform another portal opening. I see a battle going on! I walk in and the portal closes behind me. Well, time to kick ass and take...well...shit. I'm at the right place, but what the fuck?! These aren't the Spartans and the Persians!!!!! Shit!!!!! Then, one team readies its archers. Oh fuck!!!!! The archers open fire and the other team readies its shields. Luckily, the arrows all fly right over me. The other team lies down, shields over them. Damn, pretty big shields. The arrows hit the shields and all bounce off. Okay, I gotta go make another portal. Let's do this the right way this time. So, I start to step on the shielded people. I don't need anymore interference. As I walk on the shields, I awake. NO!!!!! SON OF A BITCH!!!!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Wait, has anyone ever completed it in the history of DV?

----------


## Recidul

^As Ninja said, no one has completed it for this year but some did the last years task (you could do that one in seven dreams, though).

I think I did the 300 one. Here's what I can remember of the dream:

I am in a big room. It has a swimming pool in it. I see a friend. Someone is chasing her. They run around the pool. When they are on the other side of the pool, an identical copy of her appears. Some monsters attack us. I take a gun and start shooting at them. One of them gets close to me. We start fighting. Soon I manage to get on top of it. For some reason I don't want to kill it. I look around me. There are two or three monsters and two people fighting them. I take scissors and threaten the monster: "Stay there or I'll shoot you with these!". "You can't shoot with those", it replies. I get off from top of it. On the other side of the pool a friend is surrounded by people. She is holding her hands high and black bolts of shadow are raining down around her. I become lucid. That looks cool, I think. I'll have to try that some time. She turns around and starts walking towards me. Why does she go to the pool when she could levitate? I turn away from her. Now there is a laser crosshair in the middle of my field of view. It is the sight for the rocket launcher I'm carrying. Theres a boy peeking from the window through which the monsters came. "Don't go anywhere!" I order. The boy doesn't obey. I levitate on the windows level and launch the rockets. After that I turn, have a final glance at the pool and teleport away. I appear in a stairway. What should I do next? How about the 300 task? I teleport again. This time it worsens the dreams quality. I remember fighting people with spears with a shillelagh. Damn, the dream's going to end soon. I'll have to do some other task. "Is this the right battle for 300?" I ask. "Yes". (both the answer and the question appeared as text). I teleport back. I decide to do an imaginary task where you have to become the managing director of a company. My mom shows me brochures of three companies. I point at one of them. "I'll take this one. It has the picture of the managing director in it so It's easier to teleport to him". I make the managing director step out of the black-and-white image. He makes me the managing director and we go driving. Soon after it the dream ends.

Edit: By the way, at this rate I'll have done all the tasks by December  ::lol::

----------


## Crucide

I think Ill have fun killing Freddy.  ::D:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, if I don't complete the 300 task within this month, either I'm switching tasks, or dropping out. I can't keep fucking up.

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, you'll get there  :smiley:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I had three lucids last night! And I did the 300 task! 





> Goals:
> 300 Spartans TOTY 
> LPTC Bonus Task
> 
> I can't remember exactly how. But I was somewhere dark, and I noticed a dream sign. I was now lucid! Holy shit! Yes! It's now time. I have the power to do this! I now head through the dark room up to a door. Time to go to Thermopylae I open the door, and there's the legendary battle. About to begin. Not on my watch. I see the Spartans waiting anxiously on one side, and the Persians rushing down the rocky terrain. Time to give King Xerxes a bitch-slap of truth! I fly up high into the air. Time to kick some serious ass! I get into a full-body V stance. I begin to charge my ki. I'm not surrounded by a purple glowing aura, and golden lightning sparks. Time to show the Persians the meaning of true power. After this, I can turn into Godzilla and clear the road. Then I'll beat up Xerxes and have Leonidas come in for the kill. Yea! I now bend my stance sideways and cup my hands to my left side. Shit! The Persians are almost to the Spartans! Time to fire! I get back in my V stance and put both hands out. 
> "GALICK GUN!" I shout. Now, a very large blast of purple ki launches outand hits the Persians. I now move the Galick Gun so I can hit down more Persians. I'm quickly killing a lot of them. I might not need to go Godzilla! Now, the whole mountainside is empty of Persians. Well, there's still more around the corner. The Spartans don't even question what just happened. They now start to charge. Awesome. I fly around the corner and see more Persians. Maybe I won't need to be Godzilla. I fly up into the air a little more. I extend one arm and cup my hand. Time for a Big Bang Attack. But then, I awake. Oh well! I still did the TOTY!

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done, only 3 more to go for you?  ::D:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

No. Five more. But they'll all be pretty easy. I had a hard time with 300 cause I was trying out portals, but had no luck. So, I'll try portals in my free time and try to perfect them.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Looking forward to doing Gone With the Wind tonight!

----------


## ninja9578

Classic movie, so how'd it go?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, I can't recall my dreams that well, but of I do remember one thing, it's that there were no dream signs present. Oh well, I usually don't have lucids two nights in row.

----------


## zebrah

Wow, the year is already half way over and I still haven't started on these tasks. I better get to it or I'll end up completing them in December.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Wow, the year is already half way over and I still haven't started on these tasks. I better get to it or I'll end up completing them in December.



Same with me. I seem to have completely forgotten about them. Though half a year should be plenty of time for us to get them knocked out. However, I only have a few days to get the TotM done  :tongue2: .

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I just thought through a really funny speech to make Rhett take Scarlet back.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

That's like five nights in a row I've thought my damn plan through while in bed. Oh well, I have great confidence I'll get it done tonight!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I'm so fucking pissed! I was there! At Rhett and Scarlett's place! Giving my epic speech to them, so Rhett would stay with her. I was almost 3/4 of the way finished, when a fucking lawn mower wakes me up! I was so close! I'll post it later.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

And here is my nearly completed TOTY. So pissed now. LOL. 





> Goals:
> Gone With the Wind TOTY
> 
> NOTE: I was SOOOO close to completing the TOTY. It's not even funny how close I was. I almost completed it, until a fucking lawn mower woke me up! That just blows so much, it's not even remotely funny. 
> 
> I start off in the water. Oddly, this is in school(DS). It's the last day, and we're having our Field Day competitions. There's a life-sized chess obstacle course in which we're using real people who're actually fighting! I'm OB the course now. The first person to give their celebrity the ear buds and listen to music wins. They're placed at the top of a tower like structure. The opposing team's celebrity, if I recall right, is Lady Ga Ga. Our celebrity is Selena Gomez. Oh, liking our celebrity. So, we now begin hitting each other and trying to get the iPod and ear buds. I rip through and get them. I start to run towards the tower. Another girl steals them, and climbs. She almost hands the buds to Lady Ga Ga, when I steal them back. I run around and go up the stairs to the top. I hand them to Selena, who puts them in. I look at the iPod, which is a 4th Generation iPod Touch(What I'm typing this entry with!). The song is "Sometimes You Can't Make It On Your Own" by U2. We are now declared the winners! I tell Selena U2 is awesome. She agrees. She then kisses me on the cheek. Okay, like...turn on! 
> "Well, I'm in a relationship now, so we can't date." Selena says. Okay, at least I have a chance! "But do you want me to hook you up with someone?" 
> "Hell yeah!" I reply. 
> "Okay, I'll meet with you tomorrow at your house." Selena says. Awesome! So I go back into the water, which is nice and warm. My older brother comes to pick me up. I tell him that Selena Gomez(he's a huge fan of her) kissed me on the cheek. He actually says he doesn't care, and tells mr about a dream he had. We get home, which is rearranged(dreams). We're in the garage, when a helicopter lands in our drive way. We here Selena's voice. My brother smiles, and we run outside. There are multiple dudes in the chopper with her. She says they're holding her captive. The chopper flies off, but those dumbasses crash it into a set of garages. I speed fly there. Wait, flight?! 
> ...

----------


## ninja9578

Ouch  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Had an amazing-ass time COMPLETING the Gone With the Wind TOTY. I'll post later. I also visited the Dream World Academy!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Here is my task completion!

----------


## Recidul

Failed at Jaws two nights ago  :Sad:  I was already by a lake when I became lucid so Jaws was the natural decision, but I woke up or forgot the task before I completed it...

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Aiming for Star Wars. It seems really simple.

----------


## Rsandee

And just why would I open the ark of the covenant?
That's like suicide, but worse.... with facial melting.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Only if you expect it to melt your face, or maybe you really are an enemy of God's chosen people?  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Shit, I think I'm on a dry spell. Not to worry, I'll recover. But anyway, I did a failed RC two nights ago, I had six fingers on one hand, but for some unGodly reason I thought that was perfectly normal! I woke up and was like: WHAT THE FUCK?!

----------


## Mancon

*Completed 1/12 tasks*

I was walking in an aquarium looking at all the different fish. I saw a shark swimming towards the glass I was looking in and it started slamming the glass. It started to crack and I ran down a hallway in the aquarium away from the cracking glass. 

I saw someone pinching their nose in the hallway and I thought that was really weird. I remembered reading a thread about seeing people doing RCs in real life. I stopped running and did a nose pinch RC myself, believing I could breath through my nose. I could breath! 

I was dreaming! I stabilized the dream. I tried to think of what I wanted to do. I wanted to go to the shared dreaming experiment but I just couldn't think of the name of the pyramid. Whenever I tried to go there it shot me back into the aquarium. 

I decided to complete one of the tasks in the Task of the Year (Which I memorized) I wanted to steal Dorthy's red slippers. I broke the aqurium glass and swam up expecting to appear on the yellow brick road. I got out of the water and climbed onto the road.

I saw Dorthy and tin man in the distance skipping down the road and I ran towards them. I took over tin man's brain and made him shove the slippers off Dorthy. I made him hand them to me. I tapped them 3 times and said "There's no place like home"

Suddenly colors started spinning around me and I was swimming in a lake of.....pencils?  ::roll::  I grabbed a pencil and examined it closer. The words on the pencil were gibberish but they were in the design of a wave.

It started to rain and the yellow color of the pencils started to wash off. The rain felt very cold and wet and woke me up.

----------


## Mancon

I was in a small Japanese town in the middle of a valley. I was dripping with water and people were staring at me. One of them had a glove on the looked like Freddy Kruger.

Instantly, this reminded me of the TOTY. I ran past the crowd, and into a house I just knew was Freddy's. I kicked down the door and saw him standing their. I shot ice out of my hands, and he was frozen.

I found a knife and cut a hole in the ice where his glove was. I could see him squirming around and I yanked the glove off. I shot fire at the ice and it melted. 

Instantly, he started running at me and had a terrible look on his face. I jumped onto the roof, and the whole world flipped upside down. He charged at me, and I stabbed him with the glove. He disappeared and turned into dust. I picked up the dust and put it into a jar I saw. I brought it outside and handed it to a crowd of cheering people.     

Then I heard a noise behind me. I turned to look and freddy was RIGHT there. I was really shocked and then he stabbed me. I gasped and, the worst possible thing happened..... 

If you want to read my whole dream go here.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Wohoo! Did the Star Wars TOTY! I've done 9/12 now!





> I dreamed that I was in a modern city. I think it might've been New York. I'm bot too sure. It was currently evening. People were in a fuss, and running for their lives. I went to see what the problem was. Then, I became lucid without dream signs! Yeah! I fly high up and land on a skyscraper. I see that the demon InuYasha is about to fire a giant-ass missile that'll destroy Earth. What the fuck? Screw him, I now remember I have to do the Star Wars TOTY. I look up in the sky and see the Death Star. I get in a fighting stance as I keep my eye on it. 
> "Kamehameha!" I shout. I fire a large blue ki beam at the Death Star, and it is obliterated. Hell yeah! Time to handle InuYasha I guess. I look down at him, but then I have a series of false awakenings. Then, I awake for real.

----------


## Mancon

I was in the ocean, which reminded me of the TOTY To kill jaws.

 I wanted to waterbend again so I willed the water to start circling around me and then shoot me up. Right when I shot up into the air I made the water freeze, so I could have a platform to stand on. 

I willed jaws to come and bang into the platform. The ice cracked. I looked down and saw a HUGE set of teeth with blood dripping on it. 

I made ice shards come out of my hand and shot them directly into Jaw's mouth. More blood. I decided to use earthbending and make the ocean floor rise up below Jaws and trap him in an earth cage.

The color of the earth looked a little off. It was a greenish-brown. Jaws struggled to get free of the cage, when I had the most amazing idea ever. 

I noticed the moon up in the sky and made it come racing down to Earth slamming into Jaws. I saw jaw's head go flying in one direction, while his body went flying in another. I got slammed back and started flying through the air, I was surprised I hadn't lost lucidity. 

Everything went black, and I opened my eyes. I was still in the dream! Everything was yellow, and I was standing on an island. I could see bananas everywhere. 

I grabbed one and tasted it. It was soft and...sour. Not like a real banana. Kind of tasted like ice cream. I walked along the beach looking for any DC, but I woke up.

----------


## Burke

Casablanca: Done. Looking back it would have made more sense to do the Jaws one since the dream started at the ocean, but I forgot that was one. DJ Entry





> His face was all blurry, like somebody would do to a video trying to hide their identity. I figured i might as well jump right into it and ask him to play me a song. He sighed and turned around. I was quite intrigued as to what song he was going to play, but i was surprised when he started to play Billy Joel's "Piano Man." I guess it makes sense. Heck, a line in the song is "Play me a song, you're the piano man..." It sounded just like the real deal only he didn't have the harmonica (i like that part ) I looked around and all the people in the club got up and started dancing, and some even acted out the song. I found this quite funny as the few who acted it out really seemed like they felt how the song went.

----------


## Mancon

*Completed 4/12 tasks*




My WILD succeeded.

I was at the party I wanted to be in. Everthing looked old. I looked around for Sam, and saw him playing on a triangular piano!

I started walking towards him when I was stopped by a girl in a ninja suit. "The modern hat of the century is awaiting your order, sir." she told me. 

"Yes, they are but I have to do one thing first."

I quickly walked away towards Sam, and asked him to thing a song that best describes me.  I pretended to know what she was talking about.  I heard some drums coming from his piano, and it sounded really good. 

Suddenly everybody gasps and I started to hear: "I whip my hair back and forth! I whip my hair back and forth! I whip my hair back and forth!"

I started to laugh and decided to do something else and started ti do some other things that I won't go into detail  :wink2: .

----------


## Burke

This morning was awesome. I got 3, count 'em, 3 TotYs done all in one long DIELD chain totalling to 5 total, seperate LDs. I did 300, Jaws, and the Godfather one, quite epic  ::D: : DJ Entry

300:




> I thought about how i should make this epic, so I yelled out, "Epic music please!" and, surprisingly, it worked! There was some sort of battle music going on, which I've been searching youtube for and have yet to find anything  Still, there was an epic battle going on in front of me, and i jumped into it. The moves seem to flow out of me, without any effort at all. I was out in front surrounded by persians, I felt invincible. At one point a dozen persians charged me at once, I jumped up, and decided to try something new, telekenesis. I waved my hand in a motion so that they would fall into the sea, but it didn't work (I should work on that). Instead i used something i already knew, fire. I burned a whole group of them and used the fire to push them into the sea. A little different but it worked . Finally, i decided to just wreck the persians. I tol all the spartans to stand back, which they reluctantly did, and i conjured up an absolutely MASSIVE fire wave! And when I say massive, I mean the width of the entire pass, and probably a mile tall. It took a lot of energy and was hard to hold up, but I just pushed it out towards the persians.



Jaws: (Did this one just like in the movie  ::D: 




> I grabbed a scuba tank that was lying on the back of the boat and threw it at the shark. I wanted to hurry it up since i could feel the dream fading. "Not now, I'm almost done!" I yelled. I grabbed the gun and shot the scuba tank. It didn't blow up. I was pissed, and just decided to explode the shark. The dream was almost completely gone but i was still there, and I just yelled at the shark, "Blow up you bastard!" And he did! The shark disappeared and i could finally sigh a sigh of relief knowing that i didn't waste the dream.



Godfather: This one was a little sketchy, turns out it was his son's wedding, and he made me wake up  ::angry::  




> "Well then," I said, "Can you grant me longer lucids? You know, so I don't wake up early like i almost did last dream." I could see him start to crack a smile, and eventually a grin, and then start to laugh. I was confused, so i asked him what was so funny. He told me, "You imbicile, this is not the day of my daughter's wedding, but the day of my son's wedding!" "Wait," i said, "then you don't grant favors?" "No, no," he said, "I ask others for favors on my sons wedding."

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yes! 10/12 tasks done! Here's Grease:


NOTE: Here I am! I now have 10/12 tasks done! I was so happy to break my 17 day dryspell. This has been one of my top three worst dryspells since I joined DV. 

Lucidity: 3

Vividness: 3

Here I am...a slave. A prisoner. Trapped. Hopeless. Doomed to be slaved forever. Working for these worthless bastards. The work is harsh, as well as the Sun. Having a family to manage(I don't actually manage a family in real life though) doesn't make it any easier. With low food supply and too many hours of work, a family isn't easy to manage by yourself. I'm sick of all this bullshit now. I have decided to make plans to escape with my family and get to safety...away from this hellish place. A man comes to the home I'm slaved at, and he gives me $700 to give to the female owner. He leaves, but I go upstairs to my room with the money. I hide it in my clothes drawer. I have a surprisingly good room for a slave though. However, a man comes to inspect my room. He finds the money, and man is he pissed. I sure ain't no indentured servant, so I shouldn't have any money! This man decides to snitch away to the house owner. But, I now suddenly become lucid! Oh bitch I time this shit just fine! I run up to the window now. I appear to be in my brother's room now at my real life home. Um...okay. So, I now jumped through the window, and I drop two stories onto the parking lot. Aha! I know what I need to do! The Grease TOTY! I now use the turn around method to summon myself a black Mustang, and Greased Lightning. John Travolta(I think his character's name was Danny though...) is sitting in Greased Lightning, ready to race. I now get into my Mustang. Now, we begin the race. I am easily speeding past that piece of shit he calls a race car. Our race progresses for quite sometime, but the dream began to become a lot more vivid. I do recall winning though. But just barely. I soon awake.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done, awesom dream btw.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well thank you. I hit a bad dryspell this month. One of my top 3 worst. A soon as I became lucid...I said...let's get this done. No screwing around anymore. I can't fail the TOTY! I then I did it. I was so happy yesterday.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I've got 11/12 done now! I told you I wasn't gonna fool around any more! 





> NOTE: My eleventh task of the year! One more and I'm done! I'm so excited! I'm way ahead of schedule too!
> 
> Lucidity: 4
> 
> Vividness: 1
> 
> I dreamed that I was just leaving a battle. There had been many explosions, killings, and so on. I was full of mud at this point. I now take off my jacket as I walk towards a house. I drop my jacket and yell. My jacket was infested with all sorts of gross bugs. I rush away, and leave my jacket behind. I now see a kid from my Spanish 2 class who always calls me "Spence." I decide to annoy him by shooting him with dummy rounds. So, I take out my iPod 4, and I go to my iGun Pro app. I choose a cool sniper rifle(every gun I saw I don't even have on that app) from the app. I clicked on it, and it was now in my hands(damn, I wish that app could do that!). I now look through the scope and aim at him. I fire two dummy rounds, of which one misses, and the other hits him in the chest. 
> "What the hell?" he says. He looks around, and he sees me standing there with the rifle. He gets up, and begins to charge at me. "Spence! You're dead!" Not my brightest idea...
> I now begin to run towards the house, and I get inside. I rush upstairs, and I open the gun app again. This time I pull out a gun I actually do have on it in real life. I go downstairs, and I go outside. I see he has an iPod as well. He summons a LAW rocket launcher9another gun not on the app)! Holy shit! I dive, as he fires a REAL rocket at me. I swiftly dodge, and half the house goes up in flames! Damn! I run out an alternate exit, and now I'm suddenly in a dark city. There're many brick buildings, and even a brick street. Many people are outside walking and socializing. This is weird. But now, I suddenly become lucid! Yes! I begin to walk around, until I meet up with this girl...and we hang out for a bit. But I soon remember that I have to do the task of the year! Oh shit! I want to do the Indiana Jones one, but in my dream, I can't remember it! Motherfucker! Then, I recall the one other task I still need to do! The Exorcist task! So, I now leave the girl, and I head down a dark road, until I reach the right house. I enter and I go to the room where the exorcism is happening. I see one priest in here saying a prayer. I grab the thingy that has Holy Water in it. I begin to shake it over the person. There, I did it! Now, the person starts to go insane. It's actually freaking me out. Okay, time to leave. I try to fly through the ceiling, but I can't. I begin to blast away the ceiling with ki, and then I fly away. I'm hundreds of feet above the house now, and I suddenly see the roof be magically restored. Okay, that's just fucking creepy. I fly away, and land back in town. I decide to hang out some more. I then soon awake.

----------


## Zalak123

Very cool! ^^

I just joined DV. I hope I can get all these done before the end of the year.

----------


## AlexHumva

Kinda the same as Zalak; just joined, and I hope to be able to complete these challenges before the end of the year. Dunno if I will, though; looot of stuff.

----------


## Zalak123

Awesomeness!

I was wandering through a carrot farm, when I saw Dorothy. I asked. "Can I have those slippers?" "No," She replied. So I used magic to steal them. I levitated them to my hand. I then put them on and tapped them thrice. I landed on a metal sphere in the middle of space. Scare crows were flying around me. I felt uberly powerful.

----------


## AlexHumva

Say, for number one, does it count if we _become_ Dorothy and use the shoes?

Just wondering.

----------


## Raven Knight

*Task of the Year: Nightmare On Elm Street*
I am in high school, walking down one of the hallways with lockers on both sides of the hall.  I am looking for my own locker, and I can't remember where the locker is, but I know I am late heading to my next class.  I am getting frustrated with finding my locker and feeling rather stupid but finally I find it.  Great now I can't remember the combination.  I take a hair pin from the floor and start trying to pick the lock to my own locker.  It opens and I see my books on the bottom, and there is a kid that looks to be about 8 years old impaled on the coat hanger on the back of the locker.  And he is still alive, he is weakly trying to get down, blood coming from his mouth in strangled gasps A gloved hand explodes through the boy's chest, there are knives on the glove like in Nightmare On Elm Street.  The boy's body is broken in half and pulled through a hole in the back of the locker.  I look through the hole and see something on the other side, a figure that has some resemblance to Freddy Krueger, but is even uglier and more disgusting he is eating the flesh off of the boy's arm.  He looks up at me and snarls in a horrible grin.  Thoughts of Freddy Krueger lead to thoughts of dream demons and thoughts of dreaming I can fight this guy this is my dream!  I move closer to the hole in the locker and Freddy reaches through to grab hold of me.  I grab his hand before he can stab me with the knives and I will not let go, I twist it in a martial arts move and flip him over.  The glove comes off in my hands, he glares at me and the dream shifts.

I am now at what looks like a mining site of some kind, I am still holding Freddy Krueger's glove in my hands, but now I see that I am not alone.  There are a couple of men there with me, they are getting really close and hot and heavy with each other.  They are kissing very passionately and feeling each other up then they see me and cool it a bit.  One of them, a black guy, says the two of them are ready to come out of the closet.  Where did Freddy Krueger go?  I don't care if these guys are gay or not I want to find that dream demon.  Well, I don't have long to wait.  The ground starts to rumble and shake and then a huge worm / snake thing with the face of Freddy Krueger erupts from the ground and bites on to the black guy.

The other guy, a white guy, screams no over and over again, jumping up and down in place like a scared little girl.  I still have Freddy's glove I use the glove and sink the knives into the neck of the worm thing, making it roar in anger and pain and spit the guy out.  He is covered in brown goop but seems unharmed.  The guy's boyfriend hugs him and now they are both covered in goop.  I am focused more on Freddy.  He is trying to maneuver around and bite me, but the knives of the glove are imbedded in the thing's neck and I am holding on to that.  So his moving around succeeds only in cutting him deeper.  I focus on the song Damage Inc. by Metallica to send fire energy right through the glove and into the worm creature.  The thing erupts into flames from the inside out and is gone in a blaze of fire which somehow doesn't burn me.  I look to see if the two men are alive and they are making love on the ground naked covered in goop yuck not something I want to see so I wake up.

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

Well, since I am new to LD, and it's close to the end of the year, I probably won't be able to do these tasks. I'll try to do at least one by the end of the year though  :smiley:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

And here it is! 12/12 tasks done! I did it!





> I am so happy to have completed all 12 tasks of the year! I feel proud of myself! 
> 
> I dream I am at my old house. There are many people here. Most of whom I don't know. I'm not entirely sure what we were doing either. After awhile though, there was an explosion. We all look off in the distance, and we see a mushroom cloud. What the fuck? Soon, there is another explosion. A much larger mushroom cloud spawns. I spot the smoke from it coming towards us. We all cover our mouths, close our eyes, and take cover. The smoke blows over us. We all take some time to recover now. There is now a third explosion. I'm beginning to notice how bizarre the situation is. I now become lucid! I now immediately remember I have to finish the TOTY. But this whole missile thing might cause a problem. I now develop a good idea. I now jump up, and I now fly off in the direction of the fading mushroom cloud. I now land at the position of the explosion. There was a large group of people there, setting explosives. They were setting them on the Ark of the Covenant! Before they set any more, I jump in and stop them. I go over and simply open the Ark with my two hands. Simpletons. The Ark now starts shooting spiritual blasts everywhere. Everyone now jumps for cover. My dream now soon ends.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Congratulations! I've been waiting for the day you finished the ToTY for ages, and you even get it done before December!  ::D:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Thanks dude!

----------


## MissLucy

Not sure if I can make them all before the end of the year, but I can already tick off the last one. ..I wasn't fully lucid though. But I did kill him with his glove.

----------


## WDr

I'm just wondering: how do you come up with new ideas to the TOTY? Is it a "post ideas forum" thing or something?

----------


## zebrah

The year is now over. Thanks to everyone who participated. You can check out the task of the year for 2012 here.

----------

